# Whitman Sampler cowl/infinity knit scarf intro special



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is my newest release called Whitman Sampler. Its a bias knit cowl or infinity scarf that is knit flat, as two separate strips, then joined with a three-needle bind off. Rolled stockinette edges are picked up and knit in the round. Plain and patterned borders are used to separate the different colors. You can use 4-8 colors plus a border color, making it a great stash busting project.

If you can cast on and bind off, knit (there are no purl stitches in this project), pick up stitches and knit in the round, this will be an easy project for you. The pattern is on sale through midnight on March 11, and you can learn more about it here:

Introductory Price $.4.80. After March 11: $6.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whitman-sampler


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color block combinations.

I edited to include the word "knit" in your title, it helps Google to search  I also added the price of the pattern, per forum rules.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

The first thing out of my mouth when I saw the pictures was, "Oh! That's pretty!" Then I noticed who posted them, and the next thing was, "Of _course_ it's one of Nancy's designs!" I sooooooo love your style! :thumbup:


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment and for keeping me straight! I clarified the pricing for the current sale price and then the full price. Hope that is okay.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

You are so sweet, thank you! And you gave me a much appreciated laugh!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

whitknits said:



> Thank you for the compliment and for keeping me straight! I clarified the pricing for the current sale price and then the full price. Hope that is okay.


Yes, that's perfect!!! and you are very welcome, we are here to help and confuse


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Very pretty. With a name like Whitman Sampler - should be in shades of Chocolate. LOL


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Whitman Sampler Cowl/Infinity Scarf is truly beautiful! The photo of your adorable dogs wrapped in their beautiful scarves is precious!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I took care of the confused part. That is where I generally start!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

My last name is Whitman so no relation to the chocolate people, but I get your point, thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. Wish I could take credit for the dogs. I had a model for Whitman Sampler and she showed up with a friend and both of them brought their dogs - Bug and Tank. So there were photographs taken of all four of them. How could we not since those dogs are adorable. And they look good in knits!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How gorgeous! Love your Sampler scarf and greetings from right down the road in icy Lynchburg, VA!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Love your Whitman Cowl/ Scarf!!
Is there a Coupon Code to get the special price?
I would love to purchase it!
Thanks


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. Can I assume you woke to some snow and ice this morning? Tomorrow should be nice and warm!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment. No code is necessary just as long as you purchase before the end of the day March 11. Please let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very retro design love itxx


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I LOVE the stained glass effect you place into your gorgeous work! :thumbup:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Southern Girl!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much. I had to laugh when I read your comment since I seem to have my head firmly planted in the past!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I appreciate you saying so, thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. I love color and geometric patterns so that stained glass thing is just what I'm drawn to.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely, love the pics!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. The photo shoot was not what was originally planned, but it was lots of fun!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your scarf. Also, love the yarn colors together. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just love pattern and the idea

of using some of my favourite yarns in my stash. 

Just looked at your shawl KAL. I really like your colourful geometric designs. I shall definitely be looking at and knitting some of your designs. 
So glad to have come across your patterns. I'll be bookmarking plenty on Ravelry. h. :thumbup: :lol: :-D


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Both cowls are knit in madelinetosh tosh merino light. It comes in a zillion gorgeous colors and it's my go to yarn. I also carry 100-150 colors in the shop at all times so I can always find the perfect color. I am adding a picture that shows both cowls with the most accurate color representation. The top cowl uses Dahlia, Mineral, Iris, Glazed Pecan and Fathom for the borders. The bottom pictures is Dahlia, Glazed Pecan, Jade, Cobalt and Onyx for the borders. Please let me know if you have any other questions. Thank you!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Love this. I just bought your pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love your scarf pattern but the two dogs are much more handsome!!!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment and for trying one of my patterns!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm with you on that one, lol!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Just love pattern and the idea
> 
> of using some of my favourite yarns in my stash.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a look and for bookmarking! I have done a couple of patterns lately that use up stash. If you are like me, your leftovers are colors that you like, so why not put them to good use?


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Love this design, beautiful colour combo


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful colors... bought your pattern.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for trying the pattern and for the compliment!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the colors!! Love the pattern!!! Now off to buy the pattern!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for getting a copy!


----------

